# Jean Kèvin Augustin



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

L'ho visto giocare , e mi ha impressionato, non ha paura di nulla, e quando ha giocato lo ha fatto con una tranquillità impressionante, senza timori reverenziali, dico che se ci puntano , potrà diventare un grande calciatore. 
Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare , e mi ha impressionato, non ha paura di nulla, e quando ha giocato lo ha fatto con una tranquillità impressionante, senza timori reverenziali, dico che se ci puntano , potrà diventare un grande calciatore.
> Voi che ne pensate?


Ottimo prospetto mi ha ben impressionato ma c'è da dire che emergere in un contesto come quello del Psg non è assolutamente facile. Il Psg é ormai una squadra affermata in cui i giovani giocano poco. Se non sbaglio il solo rabiot é riuscito a ritagliarsi un po'di spazio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ottimo prospetto mi ha ben impressionato ma c'è da dire che emergere in un contesto come quello del Psg non è assolutamente facile. Il Psg é ormai una squadra affermata in cui i giovani giocano poco. Se non sbaglio il solo rabiot é riuscito a ritagliarsi un po'di spazio.



Vero, ma secondo me lui farà tanta strada


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vero, ma secondo me lui farà tanta strada



Comunque che vivaio quello del Psg!


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque che vivaio quello del Psg!



Assolutamente vero, loro a differenza del City, che prima degli sceicchi erano il nulla, e vivacchiavano, e non avevano una grande settore giovanile, Il PSG ha sempre avuto un ottimo settore giovanile, che ha formato dei gran bei calciatori, basta vedere, del city in prima squadra, non cè un talrnto del settore giovanile che gioca mai , mentre al Psg sì ( mi vengono in mente Sakho,Rabiot,Augustin o Bahebeck, ora in prestito al Saint etienne )


----------



## franck3211 (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero, loro a differenza del City, che prima degli sceicchi erano il nulla, e vivacchiavano, e non avevano una grande settore giovanile, Il PSG ha sempre avuto un ottimo settore giovanile, che ha formato dei gran bei calciatori, basta vedere, del city in prima squadra, non cè un talrnto del settore giovanile che gioca mai , mentre al Psg sì ( mi vengono in mente Sakho,Rabiot,Augustin o Bahebeck, ora in prestito al Saint etienne )


Anche coman è un loro talento che poi essendo in scadenza é andato alla Juve , se non sbaglio qualche presenza in prima squadra la teneva.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Anche coman è un loro talento che poi essendo in scadenza é andato alla Juve , se non sbaglio qualche presenza in prima squadra la teneva.



Quasi niente, ma lo portavano spesso in panchina


----------



## Dexter (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare , e mi ha impressionato, non ha paura di nulla, e quando ha giocato lo ha fatto con una tranquillità impressionante, senza timori reverenziali, dico che se ci puntano , potrà diventare un grande calciatore.
> Voi che ne pensate?



Trovo migliore Coman. Il più forte dei giovani li in mezzo è Rabiot, mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Ha buonissimo potenziale ma io preferisco Coman. Comunque sta subendo troppo pompaggio mediatico e non va bene.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ha buonissimo potenziale ma io preferisco Coman. Comunque sta subendo troppo pompaggio mediatico e non va bene.



Io invece preferisco lui, anche se entrambi sono bravissimi. 
P.s Coman non ha anche lui pompaggio mediatico


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Su Coman mi sono nettamente sbagliato  
Intanto ieri 1º gol in Ligue 1  per Augustin


----------

